# SWFL area - cook-out/group ride/bon fire Sat 4/28 evening



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Setting up an afternoon cook-out, evening/night ride, & then a big bon-fire out at the house this coming Saturday. - NE Lehigh, out by Joel & Greenbriar. 

Not too many locals on here, but hit me up if any interested. Nothing to crazy mud wise with how dry things have been, but will for sure be a good time. 

- Jp


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man jp we would prolly be down to ride but i think we already got some plans this weekend if things change i will def hit ya up


----------

